# Steam wand problem



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I've had my Classic for 5 months now, bought brand new. I replaced the steam wand with a Silvia after a few months and it been fine, but recently while the Classic is warming up it will make a slight gurgling sound and spit out some water. And even when I've just turned the machine off, it will continue to hiss n gurgle and drip water for a few minutes.

Tried descaling, which I do every 6 weeks as I use bottled water.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the water / steam is coming from the S/wand it is the tapered seat in the steam valve leaking, this is usually caused by turning the steam valve off too tightly and damaging the seat. It can also be cause by a particle of scale getting into the seat and damaging it.

Does it leak/dribble water when M/ch is in use /brewing ?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. I don't think it leaks while brewing.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You could also try removing and reseating the wand itself making sure that the rubber O ring is properly inserted into the socket.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I just refitted the wand and let the machine warm up. Only a small drop of water this time so has helped. Thanks.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I just used the machine properly for the 1st time since refitting the wand and the steam came out like a jet engine! Hot milk splashing everywhere.

And it's dripping again after switching off.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wher is it dripping from exactly ?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I would always get a little water drip out the nozzle after use but nothing major just condensed steam I assumed after use.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Wher is it dripping from exactly ?


The end, from the tip.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it is dripping from the end after turning off, other than a few spots the valve seat is leaking as I mentioned in my earlier post.

This can only be repaired by replacing the steam valve complete as they are not servicable ( sealed unit no spares available).

You can try turning it off more firmly but the problem will gradualy get worse,this is what normaly cause the problem in the first place.

Replacements are appox £ 25 /28. Not a difficult job.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I've made a video of the problem. This is while it had been heating up 15mins...


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

As it's still under warranty, I'm gonna put the original wand back on and return it. My original Classic was faulty on delivery so not having much luck with them. Maybe I should get something different but can't really afford anything better.

UPDATE; Spoke to a very helpful support chap. He suggested giving it a good de-scale as I've been using bottled water, (Volvic) which he said can make it scale up worse and better to use filtered tap water and de-scale more often.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Classics are good machines but some seem to have problems particularly the newer Phillips models.Try for a replacement, the next step would be a Rancllio silvia, similar quality coffee output but considerably more expensive.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Booked in for a repair, but said if problem down to scale I'll be charged!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd descale it 1st then and you can then tell them it's been done.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I'd descale it 1st then and you can then tell them it's been done.


Yeah I'd already descaled it twice last night to try fix the fault so should be ok.


----------

